# A15 Engine Nissan Forklift



## rob_887 (May 5, 2012)

We have a A15 engined Nissan Forklift.

It splutters and misfires sometimes but other times its running fine.

Changed Coil pack, Ht Leads, Full Service, Dizzy Cap + rotor Arm.

Going clean the carb.

what else can you think of?


We are after a spare engine for this just in case. Whats the easiest to find car with this engine fitted ?

Or the best place to find one of these engines.

Cheers

(also sorry if this is the wrong place couldn't find a 'engine' tech category)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you posted where you are located. I would check for play in the timing chain, but it's probably dirt in the carb. The A15 was a solid engine that was still being used in the C22 Vanette in Malaysia up until recently (it may still be used, but I'm not sure). It hasn't been used in the USA in 30 years, so locating one here in good running condition in a salvage yard might be hard to find. Asian sources would probably be your best bet.


----------



## rob_887 (May 5, 2012)

Opps, knew I forgot to say something.

I'm in the UK.

How often does the timing chain need changing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no interval on the timing chain. When the exhibit play or excessive wear, then you replace the timing set. You can usually check for excessive play by putting a breaker bar and socket on the crank bolt and moving it back and forth slightly to feel for play in the chain.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hows the fuel filter and fuel pump?


----------



## peterbrusil (Aug 31, 2012)

It can be always important to preserve forklift's engine taking proper care. To preserve your lift truck working easily all the time you require the proper forklift engine components. You could possibly require anything significant like alternative engines or anything modest.


----------

